# Oxyflux Clen 40mcg



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Anyone any experience with this brand?


----------



## jpmvr6 (Oct 30, 2008)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/289090-bad-experience-with-clenbuterol/?do=embed

yea I recently have dabbled 

i can only assume it's decent as I had a slight overdose, but other than that can not comment much more,


----------

